# My first mantis home



## Koshmar (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok so, if anyone has read my introduction, you know this will be my first mantis and I'm set on an orchid. I went through and read the threads on this section from the last year but I want to make sure everything is in place before the animal is shipped. I'm planning on buying most of this, along with the mantis, from themantisplace.com.If I am correct, the following is true

1. I need a 8-16oz cup to house the nymph in, along with a mesh top and stopper (what size is best for an orchid nymph?)

2. Ultra fine nymph excelsior

3. Humidity foam

4. A heating lamp (Now I want to be sure on this, the area it will be housed in can become above or below room temp at times and I want a stable temp) I would love recommendations on this

5. Is it necessary I buy a humidity guage and thermometer?

I'm planning on having artificial orchids in the adult enclosure. Is there anything I need to be careful about in terms of chemicals on the fake flowers? What would be the best way to go about getting a few fake orchids?

For the adult enclosure, I was wondering what appropriate sized container to use. I was eyeing those exo nano terreriums from one of the previous thread. I noticed though that adult orchids get 1 inch (male) or 3inch (female) max. Would one of these nanos be too large? At what point should I upgrade the nymph encloser size and to what oz?

Sorry for all the questions and if they have been answered before but I'm extremely careful when it comes to keeping inverts.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello orchid lover!

You need a cloth lid, as the fruit flies will get out of the mesh lid, only the orchids will molt to 2nd instar next week and they may be eating house flies, this species likes em big! Get the 24 oz nymph container, a little big, but will grow into it.

you do not need any guages for this species, just keep at a good 72F or better and mist and feed daily while small. I like to give em water each day when adult too., males dont eat much as adults.

if you keep the nymph in a nymph container, you need to put in a few fake leaves aroung it, just enough to let it climb around, but not get in the way of molting.

I also sell flowers for the containers for the orchids, email me for pricing at [email protected] as they are not on the site yet.

If you use the fake flowers areound the container, u will not need the excelsior, unless u want it for fruit fly cultures, thats up to you.

Always wash your fake flowers to remove any dust or other things on them from the factory.

Hows that?


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 15, 2011)

What she said, plus...

If you're new to all this, better safe than sorry.

Splurge a bit on a thermomenter/humidity guage combo - it'll help you tune things in, and prevent you from cooking your new baby. You can get both for less than 8 bucks online (below) or just stop in the store.

http://www.petco.com/product/8193/PETCO-Thermometer-Humidity-Gauge-Combo-Pack.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGooglebase-_-Reptile-_-PETCO-_-690481&amp;mr:trackingCode=3D06EC15-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&amp;mr:referralID=NA

You'll want to SEE your little beauties, so why not grab a desk lamp and light (and heat)them properly. You can get a clip-on for under $10 at Walmart or Target, or a desk lamp that actually MATCHES your little pink darlings...

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creative-Motion-Desk-Lamp-with-Acrylic-Shade-Magenta/13845507?sourceid=1500000000000003260370&amp;ci_src=14110944&amp;ci_sku=13845507

Good luck!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome. I greatly appreciate the rapid responses! I'm still sifting through info but I may order everything today or tomorrow. Really excited!

I have a few more questions:

1. I want my mantis to have the distinctive pink coloration. I know they molt the color of their environment. What would be an effective way to fix the orchid flowers to the container to provide a proper background for this and does this occur over time or with one molt. Or should I just lay the flowers in without support?

2. What type of heat lamp would be ideal and how should I keep the mantis from freezing at night with no light, how important is it? The room can get pretty cold at night.

3. What is the ideal size container for an adult?

Hibiscusmile, are you the owner of themantisplace.com? I appreciate the help greatly and have a feeling this won't be the only mantis I'll buy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes my site is www.mantisplace.com

I like the Xlarge Hex for adult female or x lg round, either is good, now if it happens to be a male, the med round is good.

I use a low heat glue gun as do most who recommend on this forum to glue the leaves and flowers in, also the colors are up for debate on the forum, we have our opinions, but I do not think there is any scientific evidence to prove colors make a difference, but I try to match mantis with natural habitat! Makes it cozy you know :lol: !

You need to keep it at least 70 F at night, some people use heat tape or reptile mats, my room is set to stay at certain temp for mine, and some people set them on top of the satellite receivers, they generate heat even when off, so thats something you will need to experiment on if it is colder than that at night.


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 16, 2011)

In a pinch, you can also simply reverse the lighting scheme. If you keep your house warmer in the day and colder at night, then only turn the heat lamps on at night. I'm not convinced the exact hours of light are critical to their development as nymphs, but you could always shade them during the day if you were worried.

And if you get a thermometer, you can leave it in place around the house to look for night-time hotspots (by the fridge, or the cable box, or your pc).

Keep us in the loop...


----------

